# Dialer: Auf vielen Seiten lauert jetzt die Abo-Falle



## sascha (22 Juni 2005)

*Dialer: Auf vielen Seiten lauert jetzt die Abo-Falle
*
Seit Ende letzter Woche gelten in Deutschland neue, strengere Regeln für 09009-Dialer. Doch wer glaubt, die Zeit der Kostenfallen sei damit vorbei, wird eines Besseren belehrt. Auf vielen Dialer-Seiten lauert eine neue Masche: Die Bezahlung mit dem Mobiltelefon. Wer beim so genannten „Handypay“ nicht genau aufpasst, hat schnell ein teures Abo abgeschlossen. Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) schlägt bereits Alarm: „Da können wir nicht einfach zusehen“, sagt Telekommunikationsexpertin Carola Elbrecht. Anbieter Mainpean kündigte wiederum an, noch diese Woche die Verbraucherinformationen bei Handypay zu verbessern. 

Mit den neuen Dialer-Regeln müssen Verbraucher vor der 09009-Einwahl klar und deutlich über die damit verbundenen – meist hohen – Kosten informiert werden. Was von Verbraucherschützern lange ersehnt war, hatte in der Branche selbst für Verunsicherung geführt. Viele Dialer-Anbieter fürchteten um ihre Einwahlen und um das schnelle Geld – und zogen die Konsequenzen. Kaum galten die neuen Vorgaben der Regulierungsbehörde für alle Dialer, stiegen die einschlägigen Anbieter auf eine neue Abrechnungsmethode der Berliner Mainpean GmbH um: das Handy-Payment. Bei diesem System muss der Anwender auf der gewünschten Webseite seine Handynummer angeben und erhält dann per SMS einen Zugangscode. Tippt er diesen nun auf der Seite ein, erhält er Zugang zum Mitgliederbereich. Die entstehenden Kosten ziehen die Mobilfunkbetreiber mit der Handyrechnung ein. 

Doch was einfach klingt, hat auch seine Tücken – vor allem in den „falschen“ Händen. Denn auch das Handypay wird von vielen Webseitenbetreibern nicht einfach dafür eingesetzt, Leistungen abzurechnen. Es geht offensichtlich auch diesmal wieder vielen nur darum, das schnelle Geld zu machen. So ist jetzt auf vielen Seiten, auf denen bis vor kurzem hoch tarifierte Dialer zu finden waren, nun ein Abonnement-System per Handyabrechnung zu finden. Wer also einmal Zugang zu einer Seite haben will, schließt gleich einen Abo-Vertrag ab. Dabei werden bis zu 9,99 Euro verlangt – bei automatischer Neuabbuchung alle drei Tage. So können sich die Kosten auf bis zu knapp 100 Euro im Monat summieren. 

*“Ein bisschen die Katze im Sack“*

Kaum war das neue System im Einsatz, sorgte es für schon Schlagzeilen. Statt klar auf die Abonnement-Verpflichtungen hinzuweisen, war auf den einschlägigen Webseiten kryptisch von „Buchungsintervall“ zu lesen. Auch die SMS mit dem Zugangscode an den potenziellen Kunden enthielt – und enthält bis heute – keine Aussagen über Buchungsdauer, Kündigungsmöglichkeiten oder etwaige Geschäftsbedingungen. „Es ist überhaupt nicht klar wie lange das läuft“, sagt Carola Elbrecht vom Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) in Berlin, der das System näher unter die Lupe genommen hat. „Der Kunde kauft ein bisschen die Katze im Sack.“ Nach Eingabe und Bestätigung des Bezahlcodes in dem Zahlungsfenster wird eine zweite SMS an den Kunden versandt und die Einrichtung des Abos bestätigt. Erst danach folgt eine weitere, dritte SMS – mit einem Link zu einer Webseite, in der das Abonnement verwaltet und gekündigt werden kann.

Nach den ersten kritischen Medienberichten erfolgten auf den entsprechenden Webseiten zwar kleine Änderungen – so wurde etwa aus „Buchungsintervall“ die Formulierung „Abonnement alle: X Tage“ -, viel mehr Transparenz kehrte freilich noch nicht ein. Beim vzbv ist man entsprechend skeptisch, was den Einsatz von handypay in seiner jetzigen Form angeht. Telekommunikationsexpertin Elbrecht nennt die verbreiteten Abonnements mit Kosten von 9,99 Euro alle drei Tage „abenteuerlich“. Die Frage sei auch, ob die Verbraucherinformationen in ihrer jetzigen Form ausreichend seien. Das werde jetzt geprüft, ebenso, ob für diese Form der Abrechnung nicht gesonderte telekommunikationsrechtliche Vorschriften nötig sind: „Da bleiben wir auf jeden Fall am Ball“, so Elbrecht. „Da können wir ja nicht einfach zusehen.“ 

*Mainpean: “Kündigung jederzeit möglich“*

Die Berliner Mainpean GmbH, die den Seitenbetreibern das Handypayment-System zur Verfügung stellt, sieht die Sache naturgemäß etwas anders. „Wir verstehen HandyPay-Abo als neues und innovatives Zahlungsmittel im Internet“, sagt Mainpean-Sprecher Kai Thiemann. Es stelle eine Alternative zu den bisherigen Zahlungsmitteln dar, sei aber aufgrund der technischen Gegebenheiten keine Dialer-Alternative, sondern ein „eigenständiges, dem Markt entsprechendes Zahlungsmittel“. Zur Frage der Transparenz dieses Zahlungssystems verwies Thiemann auf Anfrage von Dialerschutz.de auf die insgesamt drei Kurznachrichten, die ein Kunde erhalte: „Aus diesen Angaben geht eindeutig die Information, dass es sich um ein Abonnement handelt, hervor.“ Eine Kündigung sei „jederzeit möglich“, ein Missbrauch durch Eingabe fremder Handynummern nicht möglich. „Nur der Besitzer des Handys kann durch Eingabe des Bezahlcodes auf dem Zahlungsfenster das Abonnement auslösen.“ Zur Frage, wie Minderjährige vor einer Kostenfalle durch Abos geschützt seien, äußerte sich der Mainpean-Sprecher nicht. Er betonte allerdings, dass das Unternehmen für Transparenz stehe und den Verbraucherschutz unterstütze: „Deshalb werden wir noch in dieser Kalenderwoche weitere Informationen in dem Zahlungsfenster unterbringen.“ 

Weiter will sich die Firma offenbar nicht in die Karten sehen lassen. Im öffentlichen Diskussionsforum des Unternehmens dialercenter.de unterhielten sich Partner der Firma noch bis vor kurzem über die lukrativsten Einsatzmöglichkeiten von Handypayment. Jetzt wurde dafür ein geschlossener, nichtöffentlicher Bereich eingeführt – Zugang nur für Betreiber von Handypay-„Projekten“ nach gesonderter Anmeldung... 

*Hinweis:* Dialerschutz.de informiert ab sofort in einem gesonderten Kapitel über Technik, Einsatzmöglichkeiten und Risiken des Handypayments.

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=267


----------



## technofreak (22 Juni 2005)

Kommentare und  Anmerkungen dazu 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10630
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10622



> Im öffentlichen Diskussionsforum des Unternehmens dialercenter.de unterhielten sich Partner der Firma noch bis vor kurzem über die lukrativsten Einsatzmöglichkeiten von Handypayment. Jetzt wurde dafür ein geschlossener, nichtöffentlicher Bereich eingeführt – Zugang nur für Betreiber von Handypay-„Projekten“ nach gesonderter Anmeldung...


mittlerweile ist das gesamte Forum nur noch für angemeldete Mitglieder zugänglich...


----------

